# Microsoft ActiveSynce Freezes Samsung Blackjack



## acewiggs (Sep 20, 2007)

I plug in the phone and activesync opens and says "looking for changes" and it never stops looking for changes and after a minute or so when the backlight on my phone turns off my freezes up and i have to pull the battery out and turn it back on for it to work again? I've already got the newest updates with activesync and it all used to work right?


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

Does Activesync work after you pull the battery out?

Try deleting the partnership with Activesync, then creating it again.


----------

